# What have I done.....(pandoras box)



## akmb07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jesus where do I start.............

To make a long painful story short as possible I have treated my husband like crap for a year. Been notthing but selfish and mean and I now see the light. I suffer from Extream bouts of depression and some form of Anxiety. They got worse after we lost our son to a false dhr claim placed by an unknown person. I did notthing but treat him like dirt.

So I asked him for a opened relationship b/c of the fighting and stuff. 

Biggest. Mistake. Ever.

B/c now I've seen the light and he is half way accross the country. I know what I've done was wrong I want to make it right. I feel so lost and alone I have no family to talk to as they hate him. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

akmb07 said:


> Jesus where do I start.............
> 
> To make a long painful story short as possible I have treated my husband like crap for a year. Been notthing but selfish and mean and I now see the light. I suffer from Extream bouts of depression and some form of Anxiety. They got worse after we lost our son to a false dhr claim placed by an unknown person. I did notthing but treat him like dirt.
> 
> ...


Please clarify:

1 - What is losing your soon due to a false DHR claim? What does losing your son mean, and what is a DHR claim?

2 - What did you do to your husband that was so cruel?

3 - What about an "opened relationship" - do you mean "open" in terms of him seeing whoever he wants?


----------



## akmb07 (Sep 7, 2011)

we lost him due to a false claim of neglect. Our son had colic and was lactose intolrant ( cant have milk) and the night I took him to the doctor and got the prescription for the fromula and the meds to help with his tummy they took him away. the work wrote a bunch of stuff that wasn't true but by the time the state found out it was too late our son was adopted by my mother in law.


and as for my husband I basically made him do everything. wouldn't clean, would fight with him all the time, nag at him if things didn't go my way. ***** and complain at everything he did. Blamed him for loseing our son even though it was my fault b/c if I had just gone with him to OR instead of going to AL to let my family see him I'd still have my son. I was so caught up in my own grief that I treated him worse than a dog. 

and then had to the gaul to ask for a opened realationship so we could still be married but see other people but I've changed...... I see what I did and I don't want it anymore at the time I thought it would help but it has backfired I don't want it anymore (the opened realationship) I want to work on our problems. I cry at the thought of how badly I treated him I have a appointment to go admit myself into a mental heath hospital so can get on the right meds. I want to go to conuseling I want to do whatever it takes to make this right. I understand what I did was wrong, How I acted was wrong, that he was his son too and that I was being so selfish by doing this to him I love him, I love him more than I love life itsself I just want to do what is right. I have never had a good example of a good marriage. So I feel like I grapleing in the dark I feel so lost .......... I just need some help.


----------

